# LAPD OIS



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's an OIS one of our gang units got into last month. One of the officers was hit several times below the waist and once in the vest with a .45 by a Blood gang member who ambushed him. The officer fired back and hit the gangster twice with his own .45. Officer and suspect survived. Check out how fast the officer reacted.

This is a good example of how Body Worn Video cameras can be a positive thing.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

LA,
Good stuff.
I've watched a whole bunch of these CICB's in the last year or so. They have rolled out quite a few it looks like thus far. Great for transparency and shows just how crazy being a cop in a huge crime infested metropolis can be.

As far as this one goes, pretty savage. Gang banger definitely goes all in in this attempt at gunning down at least one of the officers. To the credit of the wounded officer, he appeared to have zero hesitation. Since the officers were chasing an armed suspect anyway, it looked like they have their weapons out already. Credit the officer with being on his toes enough and knowing that anything can pop off at any given time to react effectively like he expected it.

Foolhardy move by the banger, but scary as hell. Those projects are dangerous enough and had the shooting fell into the favor of the bangers I would hate are what would have happened.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Awesome video. Two questions for you LAPD:
-At about 7:38 a man runs up to the scene and gets proned out. Was he the driver that was originally being chased? Or another local who was interfering at the scene?
-Are most of your projects set up like this (garden style apartments)? Or do you also have high-rise style projects like Cabrini Green or what NYC has? I’d imagine both setups have their own challenges in policing them


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Are you referring to the person that falls to the ground at that time frame? If so, that's the officer who was shot. Apparently the adrenaline subsided in him and he finally felt the effects of being shot multiple times. The driver was caught hours later in a huge perimeter. I believe it was something like two square miles. That's a lot of cops!

Our "housing developments" (projects) are all like this one in the video. They are all two story buildings that are spread out. We don't have the high rises like the ones I've seen in New York and Chicago.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

LA Copper said:


> Are you referring to the person that falls to the ground at that time frame? If so, that's the officer who was shot. Apparently the adrenaline subsided in him and he finally felt the effects of being shot multiple times. The driver was caught hours later in a huge perimeter. I believe it was something like two square miles. That's a lot of cops!
> 
> Our "housing developments" (projects) are all like this one in the video. They are all two story buildings that are spread out. We don't have the high rises like the ones I've seen in New York and Chicago.


Ok that makes sense I saw him go down but didn't realize he was a cop. I'm amazed he was up for that long after being shot. 
I'm also kinda surprised that the suspect would be caught in a perimeter. I would have thought he either lived in the development or had associates there that he'd stay with until the search ended. 
Thanks for the info and stay safe.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

02136colonel said:


> I'm also kinda surprised that the suspect would be caught in a perimeter. I would have thought he either lived in the development or had associates there that he'd stay with until the search ended.
> Thanks for the info and stay safe.


He did live in that area but that's what good K-9s are for. it took a while but they got him. He is also a Blood.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

"We need a tourniquet....*use your belt*"


----------

